# Hey Mom! Grandma's...



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

letting us play king of the mountain:laugh:

Thing is, poor grandma was due yesterday, is huge and miserable. But I had to get these shots.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Guess I pressed a button by mistake:shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I know, and she is so patient.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, that is so cute


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

That is so great!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw she doesnt seem to mind a bit  sweet girl! Too cute ive got to admit


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Poor Cha Cha she deserves a medal, or an extra bucket of alfalfa or something else a goat might want....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Believe me, she's getting it. The best alfalfa and lots of TLC. She's mighty spoiled.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a patient girl! soooo cute!!! I love the face of the kid in the 2nd picture when they fell off.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Grandma always spoils the grandkids no matter what!


----------

